# TAZWELL VA-2 Y.O. f"ROXY"...PRETTY GIRL!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Roxy *

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Tazewell, VA *

Large • Young • Female 

    
This dog is only adoptable to the following counties.
In Virgina: Tazewell, Bland, Smyth, Buchannan and Russell.
The Dept. of Ag. tells us where we can adopt an animal. Due to the spay/neuter clause in our adoption contract.
We are sorry there can be no exception

********Anyone out of the area interested I know a couple of people in this county who could possilbe be able to help with her. Low cost boarding is available in Princeton area.************************************


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor girl, she looks so scared


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The area she can be adopted out to is so limited - bump for pretty Roxy......
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17690934


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Do you know if she has been temp tested?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I sent an e-mail last night asking for more info, but have not heard back as of yet. Bump for the pretty girl


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's beautiful! Is this shelter rescue friendly?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

What a pretty sad girl.... I hope there is someone to help her.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I've personally not worked with this shelter before. But I have a rescuer friend, Donna, who lives in the same county this shelter is in and she said in the past, as a last resort if the dog wasn't adopted locally, they would adopt out to rescues rather than put the dog down...but I haven't any idea if they still will do that . . . 

Since Donna lives in the same county she is eligible to (unofficially) pull this dog for a rescue by adopting it under her name. 
I also know another lady in that county who does rescue that I can check with also.


I hope this girl gets out of there she's such a pretty dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

No longer listed on Petfinder


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, still listed

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Tazewell, VA | Roxy


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I sent them an email tonight. I just can not stand the look on her face! Is there anyone in the area that could temp test for us to see if she is okay with other pups?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried calling them? I was again told by another rescuer from that county that they CAN release to rescues no matter where they are located. Maybe the shelter can test her with other dogs.??


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

If she is good with other pups- I could take her- I will try and shoot them a call today to see if they can temp test her


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

IF we can pull her- is there someone in the area that can pull and hold her until transport? Maybe next weekend?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just spoke with them- they have someone coming to adopt him today- I will call later tonight to verify that she is safe! YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

There is a kennels not too far from there for $5 a day if that would be do-able with you??? There is one lady rescuer in the area who has said she will be glad to meet one of their AC people and take her to the kennels IF any rescue wanted to pull her. (I think she won't go to the shelter because of a past problem with them... but is willing to help Roxy if they can meet her near by)

Please let me know if this would be helpful .... Pat, Beckley


----------

